# cover for strip light



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

wirepuller said:


> I have a customer who has changed the storage area into a kitchen. They'd like to keep the lights as they are fairly new. They are 4' T8 2 bulb strips. But they'd like something for a cover, diffuser, to make them look nicer. Anyone heard of anything or done something like this? Thanks- my supplier can't find anything.



By the time you find anything, not sure there is anything, you would probably be better off just replacing the fixture


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> By the time you find anything, not sure there is anything, you would probably be better off just replacing the fixture


I agree.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> By the time you find anything, not sure there is anything, you would probably be better off just replacing the fixture





JohnJ0906 said:


> I agree.


I agree


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> By the time you find anything, not sure there is anything, you would probably be better off just replacing the fixture





JohnJ0906 said:


> I agree.





Bob Badger said:


> I agree


 I agree.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> By the time you find anything, not sure there is anything, you would probably be better off just replacing the fixture





william1978 said:


> I agree.





Bob Badger said:


> I agree





JohnJ0906 said:


> I agree.


I agree


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

This is the only thread where everyone agree's, and is on the same page.:laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

another agree here.....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

william1978 said:


> This is the only thread where everyone agree's, and is on the same page.:laughing:


I changed my mind. :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I changed my mind. :laughing:


 Damn Dennis you just had to throw a wrench in it.:laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I have to agree too!


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

I agree with Dennis but I'm not saying if it's before or after.


----------



## septiclecky (Oct 17, 2008)

wirepuller said:


> I have a customer who has changed the storage area into a kitchen. They'd like to keep the lights as they are fairly new. They are 4' T8 2 *bulb* strips. But they'd like something for a cover, diffuser, to make them look nicer. Anyone heard of anything or done something like this? Thanks- my supplier can't find anything.


When any one asks me to change a bulb, my answer is normally what is it a daffadil, tulip, crocus they look at me daft as I reply a bulb grows in the garden! oh it's a lamp you want replacing:laughing::thumbup:.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Strip light*

I have done wiring in many, many kitchens and never have I met someone who preferred 4' strip lights in a kitchen. Is this a real question?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I have done wiring in many, many kitchens and never have I met someone who preferred 4' strip lights in a kitchen. Is this a real question?


im afraid that it might be :blink:...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*strip lights*



JoeKP said:


> im afraid that it might be :blink:...


 I hear something new every day.


----------



## wirepuller (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help and all of the agreement! This is a real question- it's a commercial job. The kitchen strip fixtures will match the rest of the store fixtures. I'll put on some lamp protectors and leave it at that unless they want to change the fixtures out. Thanks!


----------

